# Where to find stereotypical people of each type?



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Where would you guys go to find stereotypical people of each type? Name some of them, a couple of them, etc. Just name some. I'll start us off.


You could find any of the sj types in church.
You could find an ESTJ in a poltical office, a lawyer's office, an accountant's office, maybe a classroom as a teacher, etc.
You could find an ISTJ in an accountant's office, as a math teacher, or at a cardiologist's office getting a heart exam because they've been having heart troubles from overworking for so many years, lol.

You could find an estp in a sales office, in jail cell for committing crimes like drug dealing and hustling people(like I see so many estp's do), you could see one in a bar or club partying, etc.
You could find an esfp in a make up store, at the beach getting their tan on, at the gym working out, you could meet one on a sports team, also partying and clubbing, etc.
You could find an isfp at an art show, at a music festival, Hot Topic trying on some new wacky clothes, etc.
You could find an istp at a gym, a shooting range, a martial arts dojo, a mechanic shop, etc.

You could find an enfp at a psychologist's office giving you therapy, at an art or music festival, as a mentor, or at sex addicts anonymous meeting (since most enfp's tend to have a extremely high sex drive).
You could find an infp/infj at a music festival, an art show, at hot topic shopping for odd items, or at a mental health clinic for cutting themselves (sorry infp's had to throw that one in, lol).

You coud find an entp as your crooked lawyer who tries to nickel and dime you, at a science convention inventing some new gadget, as some type of entrepreneur working himself to death, etc.
You could find an intj/intp as a college professor, at a library learning new things and building their brain power, at Gamestop or you could find one at a star trek convention.
You could find an entj at a gun show, as the head of some country with weak political power trying to take it over, or also as the head of some corporation.
Ok I listed some, now it's your turn...


----------



## Callie (Mar 27, 2010)

Most psychologist I know are not ENFP
Most ENTP I know are not lawyers
Most ESFP I know don't spend their life on stores or beaches (they have some kind of job too)

Etc............ Is this thread really serious?


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Callie said:


> Most psychologist I know are not ENFP
> Most ENTP I know are not lawyers
> Most ESFP I know don't spend their life on stores or beaches (they have some kind of job too)
> 
> Etc............ Is this thread really serious?


Don't give a damn. Just having fun.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

ENFJ helping out at the soup kitchen. (had to put that in cos you forgot ENFJ....)

I don't think it's serious, Callie.


----------



## ctang15 (May 13, 2011)

This is just for fun! This is stereotyping, you should never take stereotypes seriously!

I'll do school stereotypes:
The class captain who's demanding your homework is an ExTJ.
The guy who's reading irrelevant stuff off the Internet when he's supposed to be doing his homework is an IxTP.
The girl who's making a picture on Photoshop when she's supposed to be doing her homework is an IxFP.
The girl who's helping everyone with their homework is an ExFJ.
The guy running around the classroom when he's supposed to be doing his homework is an ESxP.
The guy who is constantly checking if there's anything else he can do in his homework is an ISxJ.
The girl who is talking about things that nobody understands when she's supposed to be doing her homework is an ENxP.
The girl who has done her homework differently to everyone else is a INxJ.

The genders are stereotyped too. Sensing and Thinking are masculine stereotypes and iNtuition and Feeling are feminine stereotypes.


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

INTJ: at a library, at home on the computer, or in a mental asylum.


----------



## luzluna (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, stereotypes are so much fun. 

[/sarcasm]


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

luzluna said:


> Yeah, stereotypes are so much fun.
> 
> [/sarcasm]


When it's done intentionally then it is. If intentional stereotypes weren't funny, then many forms of comedy wouldn't exist.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

*raises hand and flails it enthusiastically*
mememe! I'm the walking ISFP stereotype. Except for the liking little children thing.

except you can't really find me because I'll be in my room painting.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

I wont lie, I'm a bit of an ENTP stereotype. 

A quirky, arrogant, always relaxed, quiet extrovert (unless I'm looking for attention) with weird hobbies and interests. Intelligent, but you probably wouldn't think so at first glance.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

So, if you're looking for attention then you're not so extroverted? Do you withdraw so that people will notice and ask you what's wrong? It's such a strange strategy (Withdrawal is my default mode..lol), but I guess it works


----------



## Tobias Andre Andersen (Jun 18, 2011)

Im a walking INFP+4/5 stereotype XD


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

The Great One said:


> You could find an intj/intp as a college professor, at a library learning new things and building their brain power, at Gamestop or you could find one at a star trek convention.


Not that I'm stereotypical, but you could probably find me in all of these places excluding Gamestop.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll try a few.
ISFP: in the craft store holding a Bedazzler.
ISTJ: editing a textbook in a cubicle.
ESFP: impersonating Elvis.


----------



## luzluna (Apr 7, 2011)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> When it's done intentionally then it is. If intentional stereotypes weren't funny, then many forms of comedy wouldn't exist.


I don't believe that enough people are intellectual responsible enough to handle stereotype humor.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

ctang15 said:


> he girl who has done her homework differently to everyone else is a INxJ.


Ha, I was this person.


----------



## ponyjoyride (May 7, 2010)

ISFP - Playing piano or any other instrument at home.
INFX - At a party, sitting in a corner with another person and listening carefully to his troubles.
INTX - Comic-Con  
ISTJ - Doing auditing of the accounts in an office on a sunny day and enjoying it.
ESTP - Climbing Mount Everest
ENTJ - In a conference kicking everyone's ass.
XNTP - In a lab doing a scientific break-through.


----------



## Linda Au (Jun 23, 2011)

ponyjoyride said:


> ISFP - Playing piano or any other instrument at home.
> INFX - At a party, sitting in a corner with another person and listening carefully to his troubles.
> INTX - Comic-Con
> ISTJ - Doing auditing of the accounts in an office on a sunny day and enjoying it.
> ...


Ha!!! That made me laugh =P So true though, about the INFX in my personal opinion!


----------



## Invidia (Feb 26, 2011)

The INFP one was so dead on, for myself at least >_< yikes. Bring on the emo/cutting jokes lol.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Working ourselves to death? How many ENTPs have you met? :/ We'd much more likely work our SJ employees to death while finding new and better ways to cut down on work.


----------

